# How to match texture



## afterwords (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi. I have a stomp texture on a ceiling that I am having a hard time matching. It's like a feather pattern was applied to a hock and then stomped to the ceiling and then knocked down.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

afterwords said:


> Hi. I have a stomp texture on a ceiling that I am having a hard time matching. It's like a feather pattern was applied to a hock and then stomped to the ceiling and then knocked down.


Pics?


----------



## afterwords (Nov 24, 2014)

It's repeating 16" squares.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like an oval brush knock down to me.

Or a oval brush texture that's been sanded down??


Those texture brushes [ If that's the brush] come in doubles or singles.

Easy to find on the web. In fact almost every supply house I deal with carries them .


----------



## afterwords (Nov 24, 2014)

Unfortunately no. This is a single pattern in a 16" square. There is a prominent line diagonally in the middle of the square.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

afterwords said:


> Unfortunately no. This is a single pattern in a 16" square. There is a prominent line diagonally in the middle of the square.


That's the bitch of trying to match up old ugly textures . If you don't have the original brush It can be a struggle ! After looking at your pics again ..I'm going with a feather duster ! Hey! If this texture was done by A DIY ..they probably just used whatever they had laying around . 


Another thing to remember . If that pattern was made by a pro . And the brush had 1000 ceilings under It's belt ??? You'll never match It! Unless you chase that guy down and grab his brush!! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Another thing I've seen when trying to repair a H/O or DIY texture Is they may have used a brush they bought from a hardware store 40 years ago!

Try matching that up! :whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

moore said:


> Another thing I've seen when trying to repair a H/O or DIY texture Is they may have used a brush they bought from a hardware store 40 years ago!
> 
> Try matching that up! :whistling2:


 And not only the brush but the way whoever did worked the brush, the type of mud, the constancy and some other variables It will never match up perfect. Good luck you may get it to 75 percent of what it looked like.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyway patterns are boring, redo the whole ceiling with something that looks nice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Anyway patterns are boring, redo the whole ceiling with something that looks nice.


I agree . FLAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## afterwords (Nov 24, 2014)

It's the original texture on the house built in 2006. Just a crappy contractor. I actually like the texture, it's just one that I haven't had anyone tell me how they did it. At this point, I think it's a trash bag twisted around a hock.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

afterwords said:


> It's the original texture on the house built in 2006. Just a crappy contractor. I actually like the texture, it's just one that I haven't had anyone tell me how they did it. At this point, I think it's a trash bag twisted around a hock.


What's a Hock?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> What's a Hock?


Isn't that when you have a head cold and you hock up a big one?


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

best way fix that...never look up


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

afterwords said:


> It's the original texture on the house built in 2006. Just a crappy contractor. I actually like the texture, it's just one that I haven't had anyone tell me how they did it. At this point, I think it's a trash bag twisted around a hock.


 Thats what I would try, also put a piece of batt insulation on your hawk then bag it. Make the insulation piece a little bigger than the hawk


----------



## FOX DRYWALL (Nov 22, 2014)

*try this*

At the supplier I deal with there is a kit called the leaf sponge.Its not a sponge but u use it by skimming a thin coat of plaster(lime,slow set and quick set) on the spot and then u take one of the pieces of wax paper that have pre set designs on them and u press it in to the mud and just before the quick set is about to set u peel it off. Might work, might not work.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

moore said:


> What's a Hock?


Meant Hack!:whistling2:


----------

